# bgsound einblenden...



## brotmaschine (29. Juli 2002)

Hallo,

ist es möglich in html oder sonst irgendwie ein midi-file einzublenden/auszublenden (von der Lautstärke her)?
dann würde mich auch noch interessieren, ob es geht, das das midifile immer weiterspielt, auch wenn man auf nen Hyperlink klickt und die neue Seite geladen wird.

danke für eure antworten schon mal
brotmaschine


----------



## SirNeo (30. Juli 2002)

Mit HTML ist es nicht möglich, anders weiß ich nicht genau, mit Flash ist das möglich aber ich habe mich noch nicht so viel damit beschäftigt.

Wenn du die Musik weiter im Hintergrund laufen lassen möchtest würde ich folgendes Versuchen.

Du baust einen Frame mit zwei Fenstern wobei der eine 100% des Bildschirms einnimmt und der andere auf 0 steht, so siehst du das andere Framefenstern nicht, das wechselt auch bei links nicht, hast aber durchgehend Musik im Hintergrund.


----------



## mrsunshine (30. Juli 2002)

Lies dir das mal durch.
Wenn du willst, das das Element weiterspielt, würde ich es ein einen Versteckten Frame setzen... - Sonnst kann ich dir auf die Schnelle auch nicht weiterhelfen... Ich muss mich erstmal einbisschen damit beschäftigen...
Because of that
         |
         |
        V


----------



## foxx21 (30. Juli 2002)

benütz einfach die suchfunktion, habe schon irgendwann mal so einen beitrag erstellt , greez


----------



## P.K. (2. August 2002)

Man kann doch einfach bgsound="????" in den body Tag schreiben oder?


----------



## Adam Wille (2. August 2002)

Ja kann man, aber ob das das Problem behebt, ist mit "nein" zu beantworten.

Lies dir einfach nochmal Threadthema und das erste Posting hier durch.

Stichwort: einblenden

Geist


----------

